
Welcome to Our Startup Where Everyone Is 23 Years Old - nradov
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/welcome-to-our-startup-where-everyone-is-23-years-old-because-we-believe-old-people-are-visually-displeasing-and-out-of-ideas
======
nerpderp83
Vonnegut isn't dead.

~~~
WorldMaker
He's just been outsourced to a growing distributed network of satirists. We
call it the blockheadchain. We think it's going to disrupt the thought
industry. It's an Uber for ideas. Patents pending.

